# Is it illegal...



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

...to put a sign in your car advertising it for sale? I've read it is...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's a grey area, don't think it's illegal so you won't be stopped (don't quote me on that though) but when putting the car through the RTA test centre you'll either be told to remove it pay an extra fee.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought I remember seeing on the long list of fees/fines on the police site something about not approved this or that, and a fine for it. So something told me that you have to get approval to stick things on your car... Unless it is national day of course.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I thought I remember seeing on the long list of fees/fines on the police site something about not approved this or that, and a fine for it. So something told me that you have to get approval to stick things on your car... Unless it is national day of course.


Not sure about it but I remember I was told RTA will not fine you but Municipality will. So better remove it when car is parked. Sorry I can not confirm.


----------

